# Hyrdotrans Kubota BX2670



## cwells481 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello, New owner of a kubota sub-compact bx2670 tractor. Have had it a week now and been trying to use it and get used to it. It's a 2 speed, H-L trans and I noticed yesterday while trying to shift from either N to H or L that it is difficult and had to force it. I did this a few times. I then decided to get the manual out and read....it of course says "Don't Force into High or Low if it sticks", goes on to say if it's in N to press the pedal and should allow it to move.
My question, since it said "don't force..." doing this a few times, did I cause damage to the trans? I'm not expert and just wanted to make sure I didn't ruin something the first week I had it! Thanks!!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello cwells481,

Good to have you visit the tractor forum. Welcome.

I suspect that Kubota says "don't force it" because if someone uses too much muscle power, they will bend or break something in the shift mechanism. Does the problem occur full time or just occasionally? If full time, you may have damaged something.

Is you tractor in 4WD when you have shifting problems? Make certain that your front tires are up to rated maximum inflation as indicated on the tires. If your tire pressure is low and tires squat, that changes the effective ratio between front and rear wheels. 

You need to be in 2WD for routine work.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sometimes I have little problem shifting between L-M-H w/L series,times just let roll w/clutch than brake,if BX has front buck try down pressure enough so front tires off ground little.


----------



## cwells481 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I just wanted to make sure that the couple times I forcefully shifted into either gear, that I hadn't damaged the transmission itself. After I had done this, I decided to read the manual and saw the "don't force..." and the recommendation was to press forward or reverse while in N before shifting. Once i tried this, it was very easy to shift.
Tractor is 4wd and only operate that in L. Tires are also inflated to their ratings. Just a nervous new tractor owner who wants to make sure he didn't damage is multi thousand $$ investment.
Thanks!


----------

